# Maine traffic stop yields pot valued at $200,000



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sharon Kiley Mack of the news staff 
Bangor Daily News 
Copyright 2006 Bangor Daily News

* 
PALMYRA*- Police pulled over a vehicle on Interstate 95 for a routine traffic violation Tuesday morning and found that it contained some $200,000 worth of marijuana hidden in canvas duffel bags. 
Division Commander Darrell Crandall of the Maine Drug Enforcement Agency said that the women in the vehicle, Tammy Levesque, 31, and Lisa Sirois, 42, both of Madawaska, were charged with trafficking in marijuana. Crandall said the two could face four to 40 years in prison if convicted.
The women's 2000 Chevrolet Avalanche was stopped by Maine State Police Trooper Bernard Brunette for a routine traffic violation. Brunette's dog alerted them to the presence of drugs in the vehicle.
A search revealed some 90 pounds of marijuana hidden in bags. MDEA agents were called to the scene, and the women were taken to the Pittsfield Police Department for questioning.
In addition to seizing the marijuana, agents seized the vehicle and $3,000 in cash. Both women posted bail and are scheduled for an initial appearance at Somerset County Superior Court on Feb. 7.
Crandall said the investigation into both the source and destination of the drugs is continuing.








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice pop.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

are they sure it wasnt for personal use?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

"I was just holding it for a friend..."
Nice catch Trooper.

These criminals lol. You have to just laugh, a lot of the times. I mean these two geniuses have 90lbs of pot in their car and actually drive so they would be noticed? 
IF I was doing anything or had anything illegal in my car, you can bet I would be obeying _every_ damn sign/speed limit/rule of the road I can think of.

"Criminal Mastermind" The greatest oxymoron ever. If they were truley mastermind.. we wouldn't know they were criminals


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Good job Trooper !!!!!!!!!


----------

